# Removing honey



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

Bee escape plus brush?


----------



## OrganicBeez (Jun 6, 2014)

That's what I currently do, how many days do I use the bee escape before removing the super and using the brush?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

A bee escape works well for hives that had a queen excluder. If no excluder was used & there is brood in the honey boxes bee escapes do not work well.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've never used any chemicals... I've used a brush, I've used bee escapes, I've waited for cold weather and harvested while the bees are clustered... all of these work.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

"Is there an easy way to get the bees off the honey without using any chemicals/solutions?"
No. A good sound drop of the box on a hive stand or another box and a blower works okay. BeeQuick and a little patience is easier on the bees. I don't believe the solution is any more toxic than amaretto or Big Red syrup.


----------

